# douchebag



## Franklin91

_"douchebag"_

hola, viendo una serie de television vi un cartel en el que ponia eso, me parece que es un insulto, podría alguien ayudarme?


----------



## Emilu

si, es un insulto algo crudo pero basicamente significa estupido, idiota, etc.


----------



## outkast

Lookie here


----------



## nitro

Hola. Sí, es un insulto. Échale un vistazo aquí si quieres saber qué es literalmente un "douche bag": en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douche


----------



## Franklin91

gracias, y lo siento por la grosería


----------



## Djronan

Esto es una mala palabra en íngles, pero quería saber si habría una palabra equivalente a "douchebag" en español. Me ayudarán?

Saludos.


----------



## ForeverLearning

Y esto les podría ayudar a definirlo para poder traducirlo  http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=douchebag


----------



## Southropia

No es lo mismo pero por aqui diriamos "un saco de huevas", pero no se debe pronunciar bien tal y como esta escrito sino algo asi como " un sacoeweas"

perdon!!


----------



## robjh22

I may be one of the few around here who has ever heard or used that word. But I can't imagine how it would translate connotatively. Probably "pendejo" or "payaso." 

If you didn't know, "pendejo" is a pubic hair, but Mexicans use it about like gringos use "douchebag." I think. Payaso is just clown, as I imagine you already know.


----------



## unspecified

Also _fanfarrón _and _chulo_.


----------



## zumac

Djronan said:


> Esto es una mala palabra en íngles, pero quería saber si habría una palabra equivalente a "douchebag" en español. Me ayudarán?
> 
> Saludos.


A "douchebag" is a slang or low class name given to someone that you dislike for one reason or another. There is no equivalent name in Spanish, and translating "douchebag" literally, would be rediculous.

So, depending on how much you dislike this person, you can chose from the following list of slang or low class names in Spanish. Warning, these names are mostly used in Mexico.

mamila
mamón
pendejo
ojete
maricón
puto
hijo de puta
etc.

Saludos.


----------



## unspecified

zumac said:


> A "douchebag" is a slang or low class name given to someone that you dislike for *one reason or another*.


A douchebag is someone who is pretensious, pedantic, cocky, obtuse and (very) unintelligent who uses these traits to interfere with smarter people's lives.

I don't think the word is "low class," it's quite pithy, but it would be difficult to find an exact translation...


----------



## faranji

unspecified said:


> A douchebag is someone who is pretensious, pedantic, cocky, obtuse and (very) unintelligent who uses these traits to interfere with smarter people's lives.
> 
> I don't think the word is "low class," it's quite pithy, but it would be difficult to find an exact translation...


 
Very pithy indeed!

I'm afraid you won't get anything as concise and substantial in Spanish. At least not in Spain's Spanish. The Chilean option sounds pretty apt to me.

(Edited to add: Come to think of it, 'chuloputas' o 'chuloplayas' could come close. They're not always obtuse and unintelligent, though.)


----------



## unspecified

It's there a common derrogatory word people call their bosses?  Usually bosses, managers and supervisors are douchebags (at least according to their subordinates)...


----------



## robjh22

Mis clientes los llaman no más: "pinche guey," pero eso no transmite ese sabor de "pretensioso," o así me parece.


----------



## Lagartija

unspecified said:


> It's there a common derrogatory word people call their bosses?  Usually bosses, managers and supervisors are douchebags (at least according to their subordinates)...


  Oh NO!   Some years ago it was used to refer to one of your (usually male) friends when he did something stupid.

If now it refers to bosses and supervisors....  rut ro George!


----------



## Daniel__RA

lo he leido en tableros en ingles.


----------



## Eugin

Daniel__RA said:


> lo he leido en tableros en ingles.


 
Hi and welcome, Daniel.
Please, be so kind so as to be more polite when asking for help in these forums.
Example: "Hi everybody. Can anyone help me with this expression, please. Thanks". Simple as that.


----------



## Daniel__RA

Habia usado el boton de busqueda , pero no lo encontre; tal vez porque busque como douche y "douche bag" . Gracias anothersmith  y Eugin  .


----------



## aurilla

Un douche bag es lo que utilizan las mujeres para darse duchas vaginales.


----------



## frangs

unspecified said:


> A douchebag is someone who is pretensious, pedantic, cocky, obtuse and (very) unintelligent who uses these traits to interfere with smarter people's lives.
> 
> I don't think the word is "low class," it's quite pithy, but it would be difficult to find an exact translation...


If this is the sense of douchebag, we use "payaso" (as robhj22 said) or "fantasma" in Spain.
For example, we would use "payaso" for someone who is explaining something but you can see clearly that his main goal is not to explain anything but to show how rich, or intelligent, or etc etc... he is


----------



## acteon

Una observación : creo que " douchebag " viene de las palabras " douche - bag " , que en español sería como " bolso de baño " . Entonces un " douchebag " sería un hombre cuya posición en su relación con una mujer , fuese criticable mediante una comparación con un " bolso de baño " . ¿ Creéis que algo de esto es así ? Porque si es así , entonces habría para " douchebag " una palabra española que sería " calzonazos " ¿ qué pensáis ?


----------



## speaking in silver

Según leo, da la impresión de que es una versión más dura de "flipao", algo así como 'maricón de playa'. Como un tio que va de flipao y no sabe que es un calzonazos, un zafio.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Un _douche_ en inglés es un lavado interno de la vagina, y un _douche bag_ es un recipiente que contiene y administra un preparado para dicho fin y que venden en las farmacias. Para mí, el _douche bag_ prototípico sería un vendedor de automóbiles de segunda mano, y lo traduciría como "saco de pus".


----------



## Anne Dek

How do you translate "douchebag"? I often read this word in some comments about nightclubs!
Thanks


----------



## Marxelo

Fijate en el diccionario WR. Hay varias entradas sobre el tema como por ejemplo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=368140


----------



## bondia

Anne Dek said:


> How do you translate "douchebag"? I often read this word in some comments about nightclubs!
> Thanks


 
I think there are 2 (at least) meanings, both of which are somewhat crude. See Marxelo's post, and if I were you, I wouldn't go to those nightclubs


----------



## xruiz18

En la serie "Family Guy" lo traducen como "caraculo".


----------



## Pepelvis

Sí, yo creo que en España, es, sin lugar a dudas, un "fantasma", según esta descripción:
http://www.photopox.com/Images/Insults/1163955324-douchebag.jpg


----------



## acteon

Creo que ya capto el concepto, pero en español no tenemos una palabra específicamente inventada para ese concepto. Lo de "douche bag" (bolso o neceser de baño) no va por lo de los neceseres para mujeres, más bien quizá vaya por neceseres de baño destinados a todo el mundo, y refiriendo estos neceseres cuando están siendo usados por hombres. Decir que un tío es un "neceser de baño" es como decir que "cuida mucho su aspecto", en un sentido quizá de estilo "urbano-moderno-vida dura y peligrosa" tipo "soy-tan-guay-que-no-necesito-arreglarme" . Quizá un coloquialismo español que se aproxime a este concepto sea "*figurita*": "No me gusta esa disco, está toda llena de *figuritas*".


----------



## Pepelvis

acteon said:


> Creo que ya capto el concepto, pero en español no tenemos una palabra específicamente inventada para ese concepto. Lo de "douche bag" (bolso o neceser de baño) no va por lo de los neceseres para mujeres, más bien quizá vaya por neceseres de baño destinados a todo el mundo, y refiriendo estos neceseres cuando están siendo usados por hombres. Decir que un tío es un "neceser de baño" es como decir que "cuida mucho su aspecto", en un sentido quizá de estilo "urbano-moderno-vida dura y peligrosa" tipo "soy-tan-guay-que-no-necesito-arreglarme" . Quizá un coloquialismo español que se aproxime a este concepto sea "*figurita*": "No me gusta esa disco, está toda llena de *figuritas*".



Hay un término que describe lo que tú dices: "fantoche".
(Del fr. fantoche).
1. m. Persona grotesca y desdeñable.
2. m. Sujeto neciamente presumido.
3. m. Persona vestida o maquillada de forma estrafalaria.
4. m. Muñeco grotesco frecuentemente movido por medio de hilos.


----------



## acteon

Thefreedictionary.com y urbandictionary.com parecen aproximar el concepto también a "poseur".


----------



## bovarita

A las que menciona Zumac para México (algunas compartidas en Colombia), sumaría otras que se me ocurren luego de ver un par de películas

Gilipollas (en España)
Huevón (en Colombia, que no es el mismo huevón de México, conectado con pereza)


----------



## Maggieshotthegun

Creo que en padre de familia o family guy tradujeron esta palabra como caraculo.


----------



## Orilles

MAMARRACHO, UN MAMARRACHO, en español de España. 

mamarracho _s. m. _*1 * _fam. _ Persona que viste o se comporta de forma ridícula o extravagante. 
*2 *  Persona que merece desprecio: es un mamarracho sin oficio ni beneficio. 
*3 *  Figura o cosa fea o mal hecha: aunque digas que este cuadro es muy bueno a mí me parece un mamarracho.  maravilla.



An  individual who has an over-inflated sense of self worth, compounded by a  low level of intellegence, behaving ridiculously in front of colleagues  with no sense of how moronic he appears.




O sea, Un mamarracho, jejej

http://www.taringa.net/posts/humor/2...u-urbana_.html


----------



## Emiliana de Lunares

¿Qué tal ''*un desgraciado*'' para ''*douchebag*'' como palabra que se entiende en todas partes? ¿O incluso ''*idiota*''?


----------



## Ballenero

Emiliana de Lunares said:


> ¿Qué tal ''*un desgraciado*'' para ''*douchebag*'' como palabra que se entiende en todas partes? ¿O incluso ''*idiota*''?


"Desgraciado" tiene dos siginficados principales; el primero sería "persona con poca suerte" y este no valdría para _douchebag; con _el otro significado, se usa normalmente para insultar a alguien que te ha hecho algún mal, no veo que encaje con lo que se ha explicado de _douchebag.

"Idiota" _sí, pero es que "idiota" significa muchas cosas y tiene múltiples aplicaciones.

El tema de los insultos es muy voluble y en español tenemos cantidad pero para _douchebag_ a mí me gusta:
- fantoche
- mamarracho
- mentecato
- majadero
- mequetrefe
- capullo
- soplagaitas
- necio
- creído
- botarate
- fatuo
- engreído
- estúpido
- imbécil
- idiota 
- cretino


----------

